# Guter 19 Zoll TFT für rund 500 Euro



## Dead (2. Dezember 2004)

Hi
ich suche für 'Weihnachten nen 19 Zoll TFT zum Spielen und Fernseheschauen

Der Preis sollte um die 500 Euro betragen.

Hat da wer nen Tipp für mich
Würd mich freuen


----------



## Cheese (3. Dezember 2004)

Schau mal unter http://www.hardwareschotte.de, die haben nen guten Überblick über solche Sachen... ich persönlich würde dir den hier empfehlen:

19" BenQ FP937S analog+digital 450:1 250cd/m² 12ms TCO99

schau mal bei http://www.mindfactory.de rein, da kostet der ned mal 400€...


----------

